# How long can I run 1/4 tubing?



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

If I were to add 3-4 small bubblers, would I have enough flow if I used 1/4 tubing about 40-50 feet to the bubblers or would I need 1/2. 1/4 would be easier to route and hide vs the 1/2.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it all depends on the GPM of the bubblers you are using. I have never used bubblers so I can say for sure but for as long of a run as you are doing I would want to go with the 1/2" over the 1/4" just to be safe.


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

I also would like to do 1/2 but for the ease of hiding the pipe and routing it is why I'm exploring the idea if 1/4 will work or not.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To get away with 1/4in, you will need to know your flow thru the 1/4in, the length and available pressure. The cross sectional area difference between 1/4 and 1/2 Is really big. For 50ft, i think the pressure losses will be too much. Drip irrigation, sure that could work. Bubblers, i doubt it.


----------

